# A Collection of OLL Algorithms!



## Harris Chan (Apr 9, 2007)

This page has been moved here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/OLL


----------



## pjk (Apr 9, 2007)

Great. I will do some searching later on. I will also sticky this in a bit.


----------



## Erik (Apr 9, 2007)

I found this one myself for OLL 30: y2 FURU'x' UR'D'RU'R'


----------



## csfield (Apr 11, 2007)

8 you forgot a y2 for that alg.
11 y2 rUR'U R'FRF' RU2r'
15 y2 (r'U'r)(R'U'RU)(r'Ur) (or you could do it with l's if you're ambi enough)
18 y2 FRUR'dR'U2R'FRF'
19 R'U2FRUR'U'y'R2U2RB
29 R2U'R FRU' R2U'R'F'R (I don't use this but I might start)
or y RUR'U'RU'R'F'U'FRUR' (another longer but fast alg)
30 R2'UR' B'RU' R2'URBR' (I used to hate this, but I tried it again recently and I love it)


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 11, 2007)

k I'll update it


----------



## pjk (Apr 13, 2007)

Harris, I will try to do some searching soon, sorry about not helping! I have been extremely busy.

Harris, it would be cool if you made a slow vid of each PLL as you do them. That would help me get faster


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 13, 2007)

He already did a slow vid of all of those. Just look at his 39.xx minute video of it. Oh wait, that was 39.xx SECONDS


----------



## pjk (Apr 14, 2007)

Those were PLL's, Arnaud.


----------



## Arakron (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@Apr 14 2007, 08:33 PM
> * Those were PLL's, Arnaud. *


 You typo'ed and wrote PLL instead of OLL in your post


----------



## joey (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Arakron+Apr 14 2007, 08:48 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Arakron @ Apr 14 2007, 08:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PJK_@Apr 14 2007, 08:33 PM
> * Those were PLL's, Arnaud. *


You typo'ed and wrote PLL instead of OLL in your post  [/b][/quote]
He didn't he meant PLL's. People do PLL time attacks, where they do all 21 PLL's as fast as possible. Trying to get sub-42, so that it means all algs are sub2.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks Arakron, for correcting PJK.

But maybe someone can do a sub 2 of all 57 OLL's?


----------



## pjk (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm confused. The video was of executing all PLLs in 39.xx seconds. I just re-read what I put, and I don't see a problem. I think you guys misread my post. Joey correct Arakron


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 15, 2007)

To end the confusion:


> *Harris, it would be cool if you made a slow vid of each PLL as you do them*



You said PLL, so I responded about PLL. You should have written OLL, and I should have read the topic-title before I posted my (semi) funny reply


----------



## pjk (Apr 15, 2007)

I did mean PLL. I'd want to see him do all his PLL's slow so I can learn to do some of them that way and get quick. Yes, this is an OLL topic, but that is why I said PLL


----------



## Arakron (Apr 15, 2007)

Key word being slow, I believe. My bad.


----------



## Erik (Apr 15, 2007)

OLL 12:
y F R U R2 F R y' R2 U R U2 R'
just found it I kept forgetting the other algo...


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 17, 2007)

So what about 31-54, 56 and 57?


----------



## doubleyou (Apr 23, 2007)

OLL 10:
FUR U'R'UR U'R'F'

OLL 14:
FRU R'U'RUR'U'F'

found them on my own. they are surely not new


----------



## csfield (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey, howsabout at least putting up the rest of the diagrams?


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok, I'm doing it right now...i was really busy over the past weeks.

Edit: It's finally done!!! Take a look guys!


----------



## csfield (Apr 29, 2007)

39 y2 RB'R'U'RUBU'R' 
43 B'U'R'URB
44 need y2 before 2nd alg
47 b'U'R'URU'R'URb
49 y2 R'FR'F'R2d2 y' R'FRF'
50 RB'RBR2'U2 FR'F'R
56 FRUR'U'RF'rUR'U'r'


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 29, 2007)

Updated, nice algos csfield. Thanks


----------



## Harris Chan (May 4, 2007)

Is this helping anyone?


----------



## doubleyou (May 4, 2007)

well I cant say it have helped me much yet. but I am sure its very nice to have this kind of table. cutting time on comparing algs from various sites. plus getting an overview

just like the PLL one.

good job Harris


----------



## doubleyou (May 4, 2007)

OLL 1
RU-(B'RBR2)-U'R'-(FRF')

OLL 14 Katsuyuki alg
(U'R'U'F')-d-(R2 B R'U')(RUR)-U2

CORRECTED!


----------



## Harris Chan (May 4, 2007)

Updating

Is there something wrong with OLL 14 algo? it doesn't seem to work..


----------



## Harris Chan (May 11, 2007)

It still doesn't work...


----------



## doubleyou (May 12, 2007)

ok, I simply cant type algos right..
so I went to his site for the alg
U'- R' U' (u') R' U R2 B R' U' R' U R - U'U'

lol


----------



## Johannes91 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doubleyou_@May 12 2007, 03:41 PM
> * U'- R' U' (u') R' U R2 B R' U' R' U R - U'U' *


 Why those U-moves?


----------



## doubleyou (May 12, 2007)

U'R'U'-F' d R2B R' U' R' UR

I would write as this


----------



## doubleyou (May 12, 2007)

the first U' is just for the rest of the alg. the last ones are because he used it in a PLL skip run, where he had to do U2 in the end. try the alg like I wrote it


----------



## pjk (May 21, 2007)

For OLL 29, this doesn't work for me, I tried it several times:
R2 U' R F R U' R2 U' R' F' R


----------



## Harris Chan (May 28, 2007)

Srry Pat, it's fixed to this: 

y2 R2' U' R F R' U R2' U' R' F' R


----------



## ColdbuffeT (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey guys, is it me or do the pics on the first page not work? (they come out as links and the coding stuff next to them)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes it happens to me too. :X


----------



## pjk (Jul 12, 2007)

Hmmm.... how about if you logout, and refresh the page, do you see the images? I have logged out an as a guest, I can see all the images.


----------



## ColdbuffeT (Jul 13, 2007)

Yep, I can only view the images when logged out.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 13, 2007)

I see <hr> between every OLL case; you might want to remove those.


----------



## ColdbuffeT (Jul 13, 2007)

What do you guys think the most efficient Algorithm is for OLL 25? I'm having a hard time choosing which to use...


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2007)

Alright, I will try fixing it. Let me know if you see any difference.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 13, 2007)

User CP > Edit Options > check view avatars, signatures, and pictures with IMG tags

Now it works

Here's one I use for OLL 28





y2 M' U M U2 M' U M


----------



## doubleyou (Jul 21, 2007)

oll 28

(FRURUF) U2 (FRURUF) fast! ^^


----------



## watermelon (Jul 26, 2007)

doubleyou said:


> oll 28
> 
> (FRURUF) U2 (FRURUF) fast! ^^



Do you mean (F R U R' U' F') U2 (F R U R' U' F')?


----------



## doubleyou (Aug 1, 2007)

watermelon said:


> Do you mean (F R U R' U' F') U2 (F R U R' U' F')?



ok, that was a bummer! yes, like that!


----------



## chue.hsien (Sep 20, 2007)

discovered these on my own =D


31: M' L' U' L U L F' L' f
32: M R U R' U' R' F R f'
39: U2 f' L F L' U' L' U L M
40: U2 f R' F' R U R U' R' M'


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 22, 2007)

chue.hsien said:


> discovered these on my own =D
> 
> 
> 31: M' L' U' L U L F' L' f
> ...



You messed up the M moves with S moves. I guess the U moves in beginning should just be y's, too.  No problem, though. Fixed:

31: S' L' U' L U L F' L' f
32: S R U R' U' R' F R f'
39: y2 f' L F L' U' L' U L S
40: y2 f R' F' R U R U' R' S'


----------



## chue.hsien (Sep 22, 2007)

oops xD its S... sry, thx for correcting


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 25, 2007)

Updated...


----------



## annon (Sep 27, 2007)

OLL 24:

y' R U R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U' R U' R'

I always found that one easier to execute than the one listed.

Also, OLL 25:

y' R U2' R D R' U2 R D' R2'


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 1, 2007)

found this myself =D
22: f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F


----------



## shawnlee (Oct 19, 2007)

I found this on my own 
26: R U' L' U R' U' L


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank.that's Great.


----------



## Marcell (Oct 29, 2007)

Please add y2 at the beginning of the first alg for OLL 15...


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 30, 2007)

Edited. Thanks


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 9, 2007)

OLL 21

y F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F'


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 19, 2007)

Oll 13.

(f U) (r U2 R' U') (r U R' F')


----------



## Dyste (Nov 20, 2007)

shawnlee said:


> I found this on my own
> 26: R U' L' U R' U' L



That's just the inverse of L' U R U' L U R'. But instead of preserving the FUR corner, it's the FUL.


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 21, 2007)

philkt731 said:


> Oll 13.
> 
> (f U) (r U2 R' U') (r U R' F')


sorry that should be
(F U) (R U2 R' U') (R U R' F')


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 26, 2007)

OLL 46
y2 L F U' R U R' F' L'


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 2, 2007)

Oll 25 F R B R' F' R B' R'


----------



## mattman (Dec 2, 2007)

i dont worry about 1 alg to orient the entire layer. i just do F R U R' U' F' (45) from a certain position to do the LL cross then i just use one of the 7 or 8 (short) algs to orient the corners.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 9, 2007)

OLL 25

y R' F' L' F R F' L F
y R' U' (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2)

The second one is long but very fast


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 10, 2007)

> Is this helping anyone?



Helps me 


As for..

22: f (R U R' U') f' F (R U R' U') F'

Made that one my self


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2007)

OLL 18: First algorithm should start with " y' ". It should read: y' r U R' U R U2 r2' U' R U' R' U2 r

OLL 22: y2 L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L'

OLL 23: R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F'

OLL 24: First algorithm should have the " y' " removed. It should read: r U R' U' L' U R U' x'

OLL 24: r U R' U' r' F R F'

OLL 24: y2 R' F' r U R U' r' F

OLL 25: F' r U R' U' r' F R

OLL 26: L' U' L U' L' U2 L

OLL 31: L' U' B U L U' L' B' L

OLL 32: R U B' U' R' U R B R'

OLL 37: y R' F R F' U' F' U F

OLL 40: y2 L' B L U L' U' B' U L


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 19, 2007)

OLL 22

R U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R U' R' y M' U2 M


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 19, 2007)

OLL 27

Y L' U2 LUL' UL

Wrote that one yesterday =-P (Hopefully i used Y correctly, should turn your cube so your the corner already oriented (bottom left) goes to the top left


----------



## Sofuritsuh (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome collection of OLL's these look way eaiser than the OLL's i have now.


----------



## Jilvin (Dec 20, 2007)

Only 39 left to learn WOOT


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 25, 2007)

Oll 23
R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F'

Edit: I didn't see someone posted this already.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 28, 2007)

OLL 29:
y R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 F R F'


----------



## Dyste (Dec 29, 2007)

Oll 44: y R U B U' B' R'

Eh, well I guess that it's just with one y instead of the second one listed. The last F in that second one should be F' and not F, however.

Oh, here's another for that case: y R U y' L U' L' B'


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 30, 2007)

Updated, thanks =)

Am I missing updates? If so, any mods willing to add it in lol

-Harris


----------



## keemy (Dec 31, 2007)

OLL 5 and OLL 6 L'U'LU'F2R'F'RF' and RUR'UF2LFL'F
the nice thing about these is you can predict PLL because they keep the permutation the same and only change orientation


----------



## mikatzz (Jan 1, 2008)

hmm, i'm learning these algs and usually i pick up alg that don't have moves like r' x y, because usually i make em wrong. When doing OLL algs, then first i get cross, then put corners right, not make em whit one alg.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 6, 2008)

OLL 34:
(R U R2 U') (R' F R) (U R U') F'

This is pretty nice


----------



## Dene (Jan 6, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> OLL 34:
> (R U R2 U') (R' F R) (U R U') F'
> 
> This is pretty nice



WOW this is BRILLIANT!
Thanks you!


----------



## Leo (Jan 6, 2008)

For OLL 3 I use R'rUr'U2'rUR'UR2r' (first two moves can be done as M')

For #8 I use l'U'LU'L'U2'l


----------



## GreatMind (Jan 19, 2008)

What are the brackets for in some of the algs? Sorry I'm nub.


----------



## Dene (Jan 19, 2008)

GreatMind said:


> What are the brackets for in some of the algs? Sorry I'm nub.



I think the brackets are meant to show a group of moves that are easy to use as a finger trick. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Leo (Jan 20, 2008)

I think its for parts of an alg you have to do a certain number of times like in an N perm [LU'RU2L'UR']x2U' it means you do the part in the brackets twice then U'


----------



## FU (Jan 21, 2008)

#7
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'

#8
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'


----------



## FU (Jan 21, 2008)

#41
y' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## van21691 (Feb 10, 2008)

how about some pictures


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 12, 2008)

Maybe it's here before, but it is a optimal and pretty fast alg for U corners and no edges:

OLL 18







y' r U l U2 R' U2 R U2 l' U' r'

Or in X Y -X format:

X = r U l U2 R'
Y = U2

Due to the symetry of the case the mirror also works:

y' l' U' r' U2 L U2 L' U2 r U l

X = l' U' r' U2 L 
Y = U2

Another one, same case, same turns but diffrent order:

R U2 l' U' r' U2 r U l U2 R'

X = R U2 l' U' r'
Y = U2

Another case:

OLL 1






R d' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 d R'

X = R d' R2 D R'
Y = U2


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 12, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> y' l' U' r' U2 L U2 L' U2 r U l



This one is a lot better than my current alg!(F R U R' d R' U2 R' F R F')


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 12, 2008)

i'M HAPPY TO SAY that those are basically the olls I do!
I prob. would have changed my oll
but i'm glad I don't have to!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 13, 2008)

Dcuber said:


> but i'm glad I don't have to!


Why? It's fun.


----------



## newbiecubie (Feb 22, 2008)

none of OLL 1 work!!!


----------



## shelley (Feb 23, 2008)

newbiecubie said:


> none of OLL 1 work!!!



Well, of course they don't work if you're not doing them properly.


----------



## newbiecubie (Feb 23, 2008)

lol I just relised I was doing it from a solved cube and I was expecting the pattern to be the exact opposite, but then I tried it in that posistion and it worked! lol my bad.


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2008)

For OLL #23: The first one is an A perm if the last R is changed to an R2, as in it doesn't work. The second one doesn't work either, it leaves my cube in a mess. Anyone have a better headlights algorithm?

EDIT: Nevermind, I found a brilliant one on Mr. Garron's site (thanks Lucas!!!)
May as well add it here:

y2 R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 R'


----------



## Jai (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, I'm surprised at how many algos I have that are unique. 

1: y r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r2 U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r
9: S U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' S'
10: S' U2 L' U2 L U L' U L S
11: y2 M' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' M
12: y M U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U M'
13: y' F R U' R' F R U R' U' F' R U R' F'
14: y F' L' U L F' L' U' L U F L' U' L F
29: y r U R' U' L' M U R U' M'
30: y' R' F' L F L R2 U' L' U M'
34: y2 F R U R' U' R' F' r U R U' r'
36: y2 l' U' L U' L' U L U l F' L' F
38: y2 r U R' U R U' R' U' r' F R F'
40: y2 R L' U R' U' L2 R' F R F' L'
41: y' S F' L' U' L U F U' S'
42: y S' F R U R' U' F' U S 
46: L' U2 L U F R U R' F' 
y S' U' F U R U' R' F' S
49: y2 S R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U S' 
y x U' L U2 R' U' M U' L' U2 R U' R' L
y L' R U R' U2 L U M' U R U2 L' U
50: y2 S' L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' U' S
y' x U' L U2 R' U' M U' L' U2 R U' R' L
y' R L' U' L U2 R' U' M' U' L' U2 R U'
52: y2 M F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U' M'
55: F R U' R' F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' R U R' F'




I hope my algos help you guys


----------



## FU (Mar 14, 2008)

Jai said:


> Wow, I'm surprised at how many algos I have that are unique.
> 
> 1: r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r2 U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r
> 9: S U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' S'
> ...



Um, sorry to be mean but I think most of your algorithms are slower than a 2-look OLL


----------



## Jai (Mar 14, 2008)

FU said:


> I think most of your algorithms are slower than a 2-look OLL



Not necessarily, a lot of my algos depend on being comfortable with slice moves, and i.e. , performing them as slice moves, not as , for example, r R' (= M'). 

EDIT: After trying my algos with slice moves performed as 2 moves ( double layer turn then single layer turn , see example above), I can see how horrible and slow they can be. That's why performing slice moves as they are is very important, it makes a huge difference. Case #1, though, is just plain horrible. But , nonetheless, it's an algo that hasn't been posted.


----------



## FU (Mar 14, 2008)

Jai said:


> FU said:
> 
> 
> > I think most of your algorithms are slower than a 2-look OLL
> ...



Um okay, can you state the time taken for executing each algorithm? Or just some of them.


----------



## Jai (Mar 14, 2008)

Any certain ones that you want me to prove, or do you want me to just pretty much do all of them?
How fast do you sorta expect them to be? How fast are your algos for those cases?


----------



## FU (Mar 14, 2008)

Jai said:


> Any certain ones that you want me to prove, or do you want me to just pretty much do all of them?
> How fast do you sorta expect them to be? How fast are your algos for those cases?



Well I hope you could do all, but just the faster ones will do. I expect each case to not exceed 3.5s, which is what I estimate a 2-look OLL would take for an average turner.

My algos - cases 1, 29, 30, 34, 36, 41, 49, 50 in around 2.5, and cases 5 & 42 in around 3. The rest are sub-2.


----------



## Jai (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok, here ya go. I only timed each algo once or twice .
1- 2.67
9- 1.72
10- 2.37
11- 1.73
12- 1.97
13- 1.84
14- 1.74
29- 1.34
30- 1.42
34- 1.73
36- 1.85
38- 1.56
40- 1.50
41- 2.51
42- 1.93
46- 1.78
49- 2.29
50- 2.44
52- 1.85
55- 2.24
Is that enough proof? I'll do an OLL time attack soon, but I have to go right now, so I have no time.


----------



## FU (Mar 14, 2008)

Jai said:


> Ok, here ya go. I only timed each algo once or twice .
> 1- 2.67
> 9- 1.72
> 10- 2.37
> ...


Decent times, I guess I'm gonna relearn some of my OLL algorithms from your list


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 7, 2008)

The standard alg for the pi/Bruno case is : R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (14 QTM)

It's easy to remember and pretty fast but because of the many half turns it does lock up pretty often (at least for me). I'm using that alg for COLL and in COLL there are diffrent algs for some other pi cases and one of them I do faster than that standard alg... So I thought it also might be good for OLL =)

It is based on Niklas and Sune but saving some turns in between, first Niklas, then Sune:

R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' (11 QTM)

Too many L's? Well try the mirror then: L U' R' U L' U R U R' U R

y2 version: L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R'
y2 mirror: R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L


----------



## cubes (Apr 12, 2008)

41 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, that alg is a lot faster than my current one! (R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' d' L')


----------



## RubiX11230 (Apr 13, 2008)

for 21= R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R (i found this one )


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 13, 2008)

RubiX11230 said:


> for 21= R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R (i found this one )


I also like: L U L' U L U' L' U L U2 L'


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 13, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> RubiX11230 said:
> 
> 
> > for 21= R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R (i found this one )
> ...


Nah, you guys have it all wrong. You two need to invert every move in each of your algs.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 17, 2008)

L' U' L U' L' U2 L F' L' U' L U F'

Combinations of Sunes and FRUR'U'F' algs are really fast...


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2008)

It doesn't work, you've either written the notation down wrong or something else.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 18, 2008)

Corrected. I did say it was a combo of the sune and the fruruf alg, though.


----------



## brunson (May 17, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> L' U' L U' L' U2 L F' L' U' L U F'
> 
> Combinations of Sunes and FRUR'U'F' algs are really fast...


Dude, I like that a lot. Thanks.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 24, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> L' U' L U' L' U2 L F' L' U' L U F'
> 
> Combinations of Sunes and FRUR'U'F' algs are really fast...



First, the final F' should be F. Next, I notice (by doing the inverse) that this algorithm does not correspond to your diagram (OLL42), but to OLL44 if you put (y') in front of the algorithm.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 24, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> First, the final F' should be F.


Good point, though I think it's not most people can correct that last turn while trying the alg (i.e. I don't think this quite warrants a post, unless maybe you went through all of them, and found that only this one was incorrect).



rjohnson_8ball said:


> Next, I notice (by doing the inverse) that this algorithm does not correspond to your diagram (OLL42), but to OLL44 if you put (y') in front of the algorithm.


Are you sure you actually did the inverse, and not the alg itself?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 28, 2008)

I started with the cube in position OLL42, performed the alg as it was written, but it totally failed to point everything upward. So I started with a solved cube and _intended_ to do the inverse of L' U' L U' L' U2 L F' L' U' L U F by reading backward, replacing each twist by its anti-twist. I apologize, I must have goofed! But the result of the inverse is still a _rotated_ diagram of OLL42 requiring (y2) in front of the algorithm. Without the (y2) newbies who see this alg (or other algs for a rotated diagram) will complain. I would love to see this OLL collection (updated in post #1) be accurate and useful for both new and experienced cubers.


----------



## ch_ts (May 28, 2008)

For 50 I use an alg that is similar to Bruno:
r' U2 R2' U R2 U rR U2 R'

For the mirror image 49, I don't do the mirror image of the above alg, I use my right hand:
y2 r U2 R2' U' R2 U' r'R' U2 R


----------



## DavidWoner (May 31, 2008)

the second one on #23 should be R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 22, 2008)

A 4x4x4 special:

Note: Rra = (R + r) + (L + l)

OLL 55: (y) Rr U2 Rra' U2 Rr U2 Rr' U2 Rra U2 Rr' ... it's really fast =)


----------



## Cerberus (Jun 24, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> OLL 32



y2 F U R U' F' r U R' U' r'


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 27, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> A 4x4x4 special:
> Note: Rra = (R + r) + (L + l)
> OLL 55: (y) Rr U2 Rra' U2 Rr U2 Rr' U2 Rra U2 Rr' ... it's really fast =)



Same case but also PLL-parity:

Rr U2 Ll D2 Ll' U2 (x') U2 Rr D2 Rr' U2 Ll'


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 12, 2008)

Oll #18
L F R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F' L'

OLL 32 
y2 L F R U2 R' U' R U2 R' F' L'


----------



## wawaivory3415 (Jul 15, 2008)

How about going to Opticubes.com... There are plenty of algorithms for each case...


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 20, 2008)

OLL 31
R' U2 l R U' R' U l' U2' R

I like this one better


----------



## sunnix (Jul 25, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> OLL 30
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello,guys~
I found there is a mistake of alg 1.
It should be " l U' R' U l' U2 R d' L U L' " ,right ?


----------



## A_Qber (Jul 26, 2008)

for some reason i like #33, #44, and #45!!! they're really fast!!!
hey Harris!!!
My brother goes to your high school!!! so happy!!!


----------



## mpohl100 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow!!!
That's a great collection of OLL algorithms.
Nearly every algorithm I use is written down here.
Here are my agorithms:
OLL 2: r U2 R' U' R' U' r' U' r U2 R' U' R U' r'
OLL 21: R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L 
OLL 25: L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R'
OLL 42: R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F'
OLL 49: y r' U' R U' R' U2 r2 U2 R' U' R U' r'
OLL 50: y r U R' U R U2 r2 U2 R U R' U r
OLL 56: y F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F' f (R U R' U') f'


----------



## MYKE (Aug 15, 2008)

where have the pictures gone?
they keep comming and going?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 15, 2008)

I can see them fine...


----------



## ooveehoo (Aug 15, 2008)

I think you should add F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' to 13.


----------



## NickNack (Sep 2, 2008)

This is one of my favorite algorithms to execute!
It's for 34: R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F'

Everything flows well, and the the F' can be executed with the ring finger.

EDIT: Woops, looks like someone else posted this already. It wasn't on the first page, so I assumed it wasn't here.


----------



## pjk (Sep 14, 2008)

Please post all new OLL algorithms here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/OLL


----------

